# Photography Jobs website



## hame22 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi all,

Being a photographer I have discovered how hard it is to be connected to jobs in the industry and the lack of recruitment websites dedicated purely to photography.

It is for this reason that I have put together a site to address specifically, photography jobs. The site address is: http://www.photographyjobsfinder.com

I have only just lauched this site but am getting some great responses, the reason for this post is that I wanted to ask the community on ideas and ways that this could further be improved to benefit our community?

All comments welcome

Thanks

Alex


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 16, 2007)

great idea.. ill spend a few hours looking around the site and post back


----------



## EOS_JD (Aug 16, 2007)

OK a few things.

This looks very nice.

Comments
I guess you are from London.... Reason: Wolverhampton, Nottinghamshire and a few others ae not in the North!!  Seems everything north of london is counted as North!  Try and be a little more specific about the area(s) the job(s) are in.

Also the search is pretty useless as clicking on Picture Editors throws up almost the same list of photography jobs as the rest of the searches.

Might be interested if you get more Scottish ones


----------



## ScottS (Aug 16, 2007)

Man i wish they has something like this in the US... great idea!


----------



## hame22 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for those comments, yes I am from London!! I'll update the locations in the near future. As for the search not working I have fixed that now.

Any more comments are welcome as this is the only way this site will grow to benefit our community!

cheers

alex


----------



## EOS_JD (Aug 17, 2007)

hame22 said:


> Thanks for those comments, yes I am from London!! I'll update the locations in the near future. As for the search not working I have fixed that now.
> 
> Any more comments are welcome as this is the only way this site will grow to benefit our community!
> 
> ...


 
Alex this is a very useful resource. thanks for taking on board the suggestions.

Regards
jim


----------

